# Man mistakes ferrets for poodles



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Did you guys hear about this. LMAO: Dude Buys Toy Poodles, Gets Ferrets on Steroids Instead | OhGizmo! 
I thought it was pretty damn funny.


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

rabbit said:


> Did you guys hear about this. LMAO: Dude Buys Toy Poodles, Gets Ferrets on Steroids Instead | OhGizmo!
> I thought it was pretty damn funny.


Lol hell yea that is crazy! I thought the lil juiced up ferrets were kinda cute lolol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Lol they were but he just became another example I'm going to use when I talk to new owners. Research, research, research... I don't know how people can throw money around without learning about what they buy. :hammer:


----------

